# hey guys i could use some input



## buldog (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello all artists,
      I could really use some help with my situation.  I'm 41 yrs old with numerous physical limitations that hasn't trained in over 25 yrs but i am driven by an overwhelming desire to get back to where I started.  I first was exposed to martial arts in 1982 when I trained in Hap ki do and Tae kwon do at a local school as a teenager.  I loved it!  However, I had already suffered a serious knee injury 2 yrs previously and quit after only 1 1/2 monthes due to extreme pain during kicks or low stances.  The joint locks and throws seemed to come very naturally to me but the tae kwon do was difficult to pick up.  Now after 25 yrs the urge has hit me again to get back in to it( to be honest it never left).  However, now I have several other limitations that I have to consider.  My collerbone was shattered 15 yrs ago and after 3 surgeries still causes constant pain also the same shoulder was dislocated and my wrist suffered torn cartilage and two torn ligaments.  Beyond that I suffer from an abdominal hernia that splits me right down the six pack so hard shots to the gut would be a problem.  As you can see I probably shouldn't even think about martial arts at all but the feeling I have is so strong that I think that logic may have to take a back seat this time.  I have spent 25 yrs listing the reasons why I shouldn't and only the last 4 months why I should.  I'm still fairly strong with good reflexes and have been told I have "very strong chi" by an old Chinese man I met by coincidence one time.

        Enough of my sob story!!! Basically my question is what style would be appropriate for someone of my limitations.  I have done many hours of research on the internet but it is hard to really get a feel for a certain style from a web site.  An old friend has offered to teach me American Kenpo yet the only info I can get on that is family trees and arguments about origins.  What is the art really like?  Kicks, strikes, jointlocks, pressure points, internal or external? Ireally could use some guidence


----------



## Kacey (Oct 5, 2007)

First, welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Second, a good instructor will work with you, to help you do the things you can do, and modify the things you can't; my instructor knew an internationally ranked TKD'er who had no arms - he replaced hand techniques with foot techniques in patterns, and was, from what my instructor said, and incredible fighter.  American Kenpo may well be a good style for you - I can't say - but you're going to get the best results from a good instructor rather than a specific style.

You might check these two threads for more ideas:

Resources for Beginners
Choosing a school

Good luck!


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to the board.

I am also 41 years old and am starting training.  I do not suffer from the injuries that you do, though.

I wish you luck, and I will say this, at the risk of "stepping out of line" on this board.  I envy you for having a resource available for American Kenpo.  I love that system (from what I know of it).  Ed Parker was a genius.

There is a really good American Kenpo teacher in my city, but he only gives private lessons.  If I can find someone to be a training partner for practice purposes though, I will do what I can with private lessons and dvds.

In any event, what can you do?  You must try, right?  There's no other way.  We can't just live our lives without learning a martial art, if there is any way that we can.

I once saw a video of a man doing American Kenpo from a wheelchair.  No joke.  And he had amazing power.  That is an extreme example, but I saw it.



All the Best,

Robert Witten


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 5, 2007)

buldog said:


> An old friend has offered to teach me American Kenpo yet the only info I can get on that is family trees and arguments about origins.  What is the art really like?  Kicks, strikes, jointlocks, pressure points, internal or external? Ireally could use some guidence



Please watch these videos for a short introduction.  The Man that is in these videos is GrandMaster Parker Himself!











Also, of course, you will find on this board forums dedicated to Kempo/Kenpo!


----------



## buldog (Oct 5, 2007)

hey guys,
            Thanks for the advice.  Luckily one of my high school buddies just happens to be a 5th degree black belt in American Kenpo and he stressed that he was willing to work within my limitations.  He is a really great guy and I would trust him with my life.  I just wanted some input on the style.  Also I would join you for the 100 pushups by Christmas but the shoulder isn't cooperating.  I'll just have to pick something else to push for.  Thanks again for your input.
                                            Scott B.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 5, 2007)

buldog said:


> Luckily one of my high school buddies just happens to be a 5th degree black belt in American Kenpo and he stressed that he was willing to work within my limitations.  He is a really great guy and I would trust him with my life.
> Scott B.



You are SO setup!  That's great, see you on the board.

Robert


----------



## Drac (Oct 6, 2007)

Greeting and Welcome to MT..The others have given you some great advice. So all I can do is wish you luck with your training and hope you keep us posted on how its going..


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 6, 2007)

I second Drac on this.  

Above all keep your goals in mind, keep your head up, and don't give up!  Best of luck to you!​


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome to the club, *buldog* :tup:.  

One thing I would add to the good advice already given is that the only person who can set your goals is you, altho' you can be guided on what they should be.

It is imperative that you have a realistic sense of what is achieveable rather than shoot for the moon, for , depsite what Bruce might have to say about "heavenly glory", nothing kills an ambition quicker than unreasonable expectations.

My own personal circumstances are, needless to say, much different from your own.  I was pretty experienced in my chosen art of Lau Gar kung fu and had been dedicated to it for over ten years.  I loved it but, one bad bike smash later, I was point blank medically advised to never do it again if I didn't want to lose what was left of my arm .

So I lapsed for quite a while, having half heartedly searched for an art I could do one handed.  Then I took up the search again, this time with the help of the Net and stepped into the world of Japanese Sword Arts.  It's a bit of a change from 'Chinese open-hand' to 'Japanese armed' but I've found a new passion in the martial arts and now hold my second dan.

What I'm aiming at with that bio-waffle is that I think it's important not to be too blinkered when seeking an art that suits you and which you suit.  You never know what the match will be that gives you the sense of satisfaction you're looking for :rei:.


----------



## buldog (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome and all the advice.  Robert the only obstacle keeping me from my friend is about 800 miles, however I am moving back home in a couple of weeks and will be looking him up ASAP.  I have been lifting some weights and doing some cardio so I don't look like a complete waste of his time.  It should be interesting, from what I remember from 25 yrs ago is that the training really burned off the extra weight pretty quickly which after sitting at the bar for the last 20 yrs I definitely could benefit from.  Sukerkin, I'm happy you could compensate for your injury by switching to weapons.  It has been something that I have put a good bit of thought into myself.  The only drawback being that most instructors I have spoken to are hesitant to train a newcomer with no  martial arts experience in weapons training (probably rightfully so).  They say that a solid knowlege of empty hands is essential in weapons training.  What are your thoughts on this?
                                                      Thanks again, Scott B.


----------



## exile (Oct 6, 2007)

Good to have you with us on the board, buldog!

Your friend sounds like a very experienced and competent MAist, and as such will have a good sense of what will and will not work for you within the limits of your current physical difficulties. So you can probably safely entrust your training to him (always remembering of course that you have to be the final arbiter of what you can and cannot handle). The most efficient training, IMO, is one-on-one; while a large class can generate a lot of energy, you probably get a better sense of the details of techniques as class size goes down. So as his sole `class member', you'll probably make a lot of progress quite quickly.

American Kenpo, from everything I've learned about it, and have seen in action, is a very impressive, hard linear striking art with a well-thought-out curriculum and a systematic approach to the introduction of new material to the student over time. The lineage debates you've seen involve old arguments and rivalries that virtually every martial art out there has, and which, in all likelihood, will never be resolved to everyone's satisfaction. Learn all you can about the history of your art, but keep away from those kinds of debates (or shouting matches, much of the time) and concentrate on your training, and you'll have a great time!


----------



## Blindside (Oct 6, 2007)

buldog said:


> Sukerkin, I'm happy you could compensate for your injury by switching to weapons. It has been something that I have put a good bit of thought into myself. The only drawback being that most instructors I have spoken to are hesitant to train a newcomer with no martial arts experience in weapons training (probably rightfully so). They say that a solid knowlege of empty hands is essential in weapons training. What are your thoughts on this?
> Thanks again, Scott B.


 
Thats one viewpoint.

Other arts, such as most Filipino Martial Arts start you with a stick or knife on day one, empty hand techs are derived from weapon techs, not the other way around.  





 
Watch the pangamot (empty hands) on that vid and you can see where it comes from the knife. 

Can you imagine telling a old-time soldier that will be serving on a battlefield; "well, you've got to get good at punching and kicking before we will give you a spear."  It doesn't make any sense does it?

Lamont


----------



## buldog (Oct 6, 2007)

Blindside,  That was a great video clip and I can definitely see your point.  Single stick looks like it could be a definite possibility for me, I liked the mix of strikes, blocks and joint locks.  Fortunately there is supposed to be a good arnis school not too far from where I am moving.  

I wish I had found this site months ago, it would have saved me a huge amount of time in research.  I have had more constructive advice in the last day than in the last four months.
                                                   Thanks, Scott B.


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 6, 2007)

Definitely you should do some reasearch on the Filipino Martial Arts. I personally have two guys in my training group that are both over 50 years old. You do not have to be in the best shape of your life to be a disciple of FMA!! The rewards you can reap are endless!! Brad


----------



## buldog (Oct 6, 2007)

Brad, thanks for the input.  Too bad I'm moving in 2 weeks because I'm just up in Myrtle Beach and most likely would have come down to see a demonstration and just talk with you.  As you probably know the Grandstrand does not have too many choices for instruction in different styles( there are a few small in-home dojos but you have to know somebody to get an invite).  I'm moving to the Hartford CT area and there are tons of schools up there.
                                    Thanks, Scott


----------



## Blindside (Oct 6, 2007)

PTI (Pekiti Tirsia International) lists one of their directors as being out of the Hartford area:

Northeast U.S.: Guro David Everett - West Harford, CT writeContentWrapperOpen(6);
Telephone: (860)232-0109
Website: White Lotus Martial Arts

It might be an option for you.


----------



## buldog (Oct 6, 2007)

Blindside, Thanks for the info about PTI.  After doing some in depth checking I found out that there is a PTI Master Instructor right here in Myrtle Beach and has been for years.  I had heard of him through the massage community as he is also a chiropractor but had never met him.  I gave up massage a number of years ago (after the shoulder and wrist injuries) and had forgotten that he ran a martial arts school as well.  Go Figure!!!!!!
        Maybe it was fate saying that " When the student is ready the Master will appear"  and I just wasn't ready yet.  Oh well I guess I'll just have to wait a few more weeks before beginning my journey.         
                                          Scott


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, welcome to MartialTalk.  
I would have to go along with what some of the others have said.  A weapon art might just be the thing.  have you considered the internal arts, like taiji, aikido and such things?


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 7, 2007)

I have to go with Kacey on her insights. A good instructor that understands what you can & are yet unable to do is key.

Welcome to MT!


----------



## buldog (Oct 7, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Hi, welcome to MartialTalk.
> I would have to go along with what some of the others have said. A weapon art might just be the thing. have you considered the internal arts, like taiji, aikido and such things?


 
Steel Tiger it is interesting you should say that because taiji and aikido were the first things I looked into.  The Taiji classes in this area seem to be mostly just beginner classes with no advancement into the martial aspects of the art.  While I know you have to start at the beginning I just felt that I needed instruction from someone that truly knows what they are teaching (if I have insulted anyone I apologize for any ignorance on my part).  Also the nearest Aikido instructor that I could find was over an hours drive away and not really feasible with my current crazy schedule.  Aikido is still a very viable option as there are a number of schools in the area I'm moving to.  The joint locks and throws are something that appeal to me but the more I looked into it the more I wondered how my wrist and shoulder would weather the repeated practising of the moves necessary to learn.  If you could give me some insight on this I would appreciate it.

I expect that some of you are saying " just do it and stop whining " and I must say that I agree with you on that point.  I have been thinking about this for a very long time but not acting until 2 months ago when I started working out in the gym again for the first time in 15 yrs.  It was amazing how good it felt to actually push myself again!  It has got the competitive juices flowing again so strongly that I don't think that even injuries will stop me from getting back into martial arts for the rest of my life.  
                                                 Scott B.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 7, 2007)

buldog said:


> Steel Tiger it is interesting you should say that because taiji and aikido were the first things I looked into. The Taiji classes in this area seem to be mostly just beginner classes with no advancement into the martial aspects of the art. While I know you have to start at the beginning I just felt that I needed instruction from someone that truly knows what they are teaching (if I have insulted anyone I apologize for any ignorance on my part). Also the nearest Aikido instructor that I could find was over an hours drive away and not really feasible with my current crazy schedule. Aikido is still a very viable option as there are a number of schools in the area I'm moving to. The joint locks and throws are something that appeal to me but the more I looked into it the more I wondered how my wrist and shoulder would weather the repeated practising of the moves necessary to learn. If you could give me some insight on this I would appreciate it.


 
When I read through your list of injuries the one that really jumped out was the shoulder/collar bone.  Its easy enough to avoid a punch in the stomach through the choice of art, but having difficulty rotating your shoulder makes things really tough.  

I suggested internal arts because there is less likelihood of aggravating an abdominal injury, but with a stuffed shoulder Aikido might not be the best either.  There are a lot of movements that involve a full rotation of the shoulder.  What about taiji, bagua, xingyi?  Are any of those in your area?

As to weapon arts, if you have a problem with your wrist then you might find arnis/escrima/kali a little difficult but still worth a look.


----------



## buldog (Oct 8, 2007)

Steel Tiger,   After doing some research on the web it seems like there are alot of Taiji schools in the area i'm moving to but not much in Bagua and no mention of Xing yi.  The Bagua classes are mostly higher level classes offered by only a few teachers in the area( that I could find anyway).  As a massage therapist I am more in tune with chi than most non-MAists and have always wanted to learn more.  At this time my mindset is more focused on external styles.  My recent exertions in the gym has seemed to give me a taste for more physical activity(although my body may have something to say about that!).  Perhaps if I learned Taiji in concunction with another style I could satisfy both sides of my personality.  I think I will start taking American Kenpo classes with my friend first and just follow my heart after that.  
         Thank you and the others for all your advice and i'm sure i'll be back soon to ask for more( MAN!! it's going to be a long 2 weeks til I get there).       
          Scott B.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------

